# Scratchbuilt Orc Siege Tower!



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

A hey hey

In a months time my games workshop are holding a massive warhammer fantasy siege game, on a beautiful fortress board built by a customer. This 6 foot by 10 foot beast features a dock, with realistic sea port and 2 ships, a forest, a hangmans noose, and a giant multi part fortress constructed from over3 fortress sets! :shok:

The storyline is basically the bad guys are sieging, and the good guys are defending.

Being a bad guy, me and my fellows started thinking of how they would actually lay siege to this giant fortress. So I have decided to built an Orc Siege tower for my 5000pts Waaagh!

I have started by making a basic shape from card (and an obscene amount of sticky tape). As of yet, It has no real detail, just the body of the tower. It has a large block, and a folding down door. 

When I have finished the card/plasticard body, I will get a load of wooden coffee stirrers (pilfered from all the local coffee shops in the area) and some metal like stuff (probably not actual metal, just so it looks like it) and stick tem all over. This will make it look real and cover up all my shabby work!

You may consider my very messy tape and card construction to be inadequate, but I have experience that coffee stirrers make it look all OK!

I will have some pics up soon!

EDIT//
So here are the pictures!









Alasdair


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I will now dub my black tight mask and commence my raid on the coffee shops! :victory:

EDIT// Actually I have decided to finish the mechanism for liftnig and lowering the gate.

Pics up soon!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

A hey hey

I have finished work on the mechanism for lifting the gate. It is made out of meccano which I had lying around.

I have actually already started putting some wood on, and it looks good so far, but it is not shown in the pics.

Here ya go:


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't understand what you're going to do with coffee stirrers... Anyways, interesting scratchbuild. I like how the drawbridge actually works. Keep it up


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

I suspect the coffee stirrers (I assume he's using the wooden ones) will be glued to the side, to make it look like it's made from wooden planks.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Quite right! I will post later showing the finished plankng on most sides.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

WARNING PIC HEAVY

So I have nearly finished adding bitz and wood to the tower. I need to finish putting wood planking on the front and back.

















What do you think?

Adter the planks are done Iam going to add a ramp at the back for boarding and maybe some slaves from other races pushing it.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

This is a sweet scratchbuild! I don't play any fantasy and don't know much about it but this boardand battle make me jealous that I am not involved! I hope everyone there appreciates the effort you have put into this! 

Definitely rep worthy!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks stuff.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah mate i love the idea!!! i've been trying to think of what else you could put on it to make it more orc..afied but i keep thinking along 40k lines


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi

Just thought I better say that I will not be able to work on the tower for about a week, so dont think I am just not posting!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Im back! Eager to get working, I have finshed the wood planking on all sides, and pretty much ready to paint.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks greenee


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thread necromancy?

Well, I thought this was dead, as it turned out that I was away on the day of the siege game! But then this message popped up on facebook:



> There has been a little change of plan for the promoted Siege event, due to staff absence we are posponing the Siege game till the summer holidays.


So I have decided to finish working on it! And with the aid of my new spray gun, it will be a lot easier!

I have finished building it entirely, apart from the details on the wheels. It now has wood planking all round, a ladder at the back, and all details ready to go!


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

It is good to see you will be finishing this project!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Im back! Woot! 

After a loss and return of camera, I have much progress to show you. 

painting's almost done. I have basically finished the wood and metal, and _have_ finished the hide front, and the graffiti (although i am not quite happy with the edge of the ramp, but hey)

here are the pics:













Please C&C.

I am hoping to add a few more little details. I will re-make the gobbo shooting ports, and (if I can find it) get the top of the spear chukka painted and stuck on. I also have taken off a few details such as the gibbet and bloodletter head for painting ease. Though how painting that bloody gibbet is meant to be easy i will never know...


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

How do you guys think I should do the shooting ports? I was thinking maybe just a platform, or would an enclosed thing like a window be better?


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Orcs are ging to be rather ramshackle... I would go with a platform so you can overfill it with screaming orcs.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Update:

I have just come back from a week in paris, and I was eager to get working. I have made the two platforms from coffee stirrers nicked from the eurostar, and they fit fine. I have a small issue though. They can go on the sides fine, but I do not want to cover the waaagh paint on one side, and if I keep the platforms this size there is no way to fit them apart from right up high. I have pondered maybe making them smaller. In the rules I have made they are to fit 2 goblin archers, and at the minute they fit four. i thought that I could chop one in half, and use the two halfs (they can fit without covering the graffiti). I could then maybe use the other platform in a different location (like at the base of the ladder, or inside?)

Ideas please! :biggrin:

Anyway, here are the pics:






I dont think i have shown you guys the pics with the ladder on, so here is what it looks like:



Thanks!


----------

